# Ethnic joke...



## tellner (Nov 17, 2007)

An Irishman walked out of a bar.... Hey. It could happen 


Sorry, wrong joke.

Three guys walked out of a bar one night to do some serious drinking, a Texan, a Californian and an Oregonian.

They were sitting on the hillside when the Texan opened a bottle of bourbon, took one slug, threw it up into the air and shot it with his pearl-handled revolver. 

"That's all right," he drawled "Thar's plenty more of that back home."

The Californian reached into his bag for a bottle of expensive Napa Valley Cabernet. He took one sip, tossed the bottle up and blasted it to smithereens with a black plastic assault rifle.

"That's alright. There's a lot more where that came from."

The Oregonian thought for a moment. He pulled a bottle of microbrewed Rogue Imperial Stout (26 degrees Plato, IBU 88, Apparent Attenuation 73, Lovibond 256, 11% ABV) and carefully drank the whole bottle. He threw the empty up into the sky, pulled out a double-barreled shotgun, blew away the Californian and caught the bottle.

"That's alright. We have plenty more of those back home. Besides, the bottle's worth a nickel."


----------



## dubljay (Nov 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> An Irishman walked out of a bar.... Hey. It could happen
> 
> 
> Sorry, wrong joke.
> ...




Hahaha too funny... hey wait a minute... I'm a Californian and I'm going to college in Oregon...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 17, 2007)

Being an east coaster, I guess I'll never _fully _understand...but that was good.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 17, 2007)

Im Irish and that offends me.

I have never walked out of a bar. Staggerd, been carried, but never walked.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 17, 2007)

Ha!  An oldie but a goodie.  I remember cracking those jokes when the flood started.  I guess I shouldn't be too upset though, a Californian couple bought one of my parents' old houses - and then figured out that the nice weather is for 8 weeks in the summer, the rest is rain all the time!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Being an east coaster, I guess I'll never _fully _understand...but that was good.


Well being a *coaster* that joke makes a lot of sense for you huh?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 17, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Im Irish and that offends me.
> 
> I have never walked out of a bar. Staggerd, been carried, but never walked.


It's perfectly OK to walk out of a bar, if you're Irish.  If you don't they have to mop around you and they have to carry the new kegs in past you!  It's just rude to be in the way!  At least, that's what my grandmother taugth me.

Don't you know that we Irish are never drunk...

Not so long as we can hold on to a single blade of grass and not fall off the face of the earth!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 17, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it :lol:


----------

